# Juve - Inter. 15 maggio ore 18. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2021)

Match che riguarderà il Milan per la corsa Champions. Si sfideranno Juve Inter, Pirlo deve vincere per forza per tenere ancora le speranze CL alte.

Dove vedere la partita?

Sarà possibile seguirla su Sky Sport


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Maggio 2021)

2-1 per i gobbi,l'Inter si scansera',ho la sensazione che i gobbi in Champions ci vanno e il Napoli rischia una nuova inc....lata a Firenze 3 anni dopo.


----------



## Stex (13 Maggio 2021)

anche un pareggio puo andare bene


----------



## wildfrank (13 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2334608 ha scritto:


> 2-1 per i gobbi,l'Inter si scansera',ho la sensazione che i gobbi in Champions ci vanno e il Napoli rischia una nuova inc....lata a Firenze 3 anni dopo.



Concordo, i nati dopo non rischieranno le caviglie a poche settimane dell'Europeo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Maggio 2021)

1-3


----------



## Hellscream (13 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2334600 ha scritto:


> Match che riguarderà il Milan per la corsa Champions. Si sfideranno Juve Inter, Pirlo deve vincere per forza per tenere ancora le speranze CL alte.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> Sarà possibile seguirla su Sky Sport



Io sono fiducioso perché non credo che Conte gliela regali (contando che andrebbe bene anche un pareggio). Certo, se dopo la storia di oggi non fanno giocare Lukaku e Hakimi, la perdono al 100%.


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2334600 ha scritto:


> Match che riguarderà il Milan per la corsa Champions. Si sfideranno Juve Inter, Pirlo deve vincere per forza per tenere ancora le speranze CL alte.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> Sarà possibile seguirla su Sky Sport



non hanno motivo di scansarsi, una Juve in europa league sarebbe un vantaggio enorme per l'Inter il prossimo anno.


----------



## Solo (13 Maggio 2021)

Mi raccomando Gonde, coltello fra i denti.


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Maggio 2021)

come dico sempre non sono un ipocrita. avrei preferito vedere fuori dalla champions milan e juventus insieme, confesso che era il mio sogno al limite dell'erotismo.

ovviamente la Lazio ha tradito le mie speranze.

detto questo: spero che la mia squadra sputi il sangue in campo perché tra voi e loro scelgo voi tutta la vita. vedere la juventus senza champions è una cosa che mi regalerebbe euforia per mesi. pensare alle immagini di loro dormienti in fila all'aeroporto di Baku alle 2 di notte del venerdì... ho i brividi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2334600 ha scritto:


> Match che riguarderà il Milan per la corsa Champions. Si sfideranno Juve Inter, Pirlo deve vincere per forza per tenere ancora le speranze CL alte.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> Sarà possibile seguirla su Sky Sport


Fozza Inda. Voglio vedere Gonde esultare in faccia a Monociglio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2021)

Conte vuole asfaltarli. Vittoria totale. Lui campione, la Juve fuori dalla Champions - vendetta compiuta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Maggio 2021)

Cugini non fate scherzi, dategliene 4 e s'abbracciamo.


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2334600 ha scritto:


> Match che riguarderà il Milan per la corsa Champions. Si sfideranno Juve Inter, Pirlo deve vincere per forza per tenere ancora le speranze CL alte.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> Sarà possibile seguirla su Sky Sport



Dai cugini non facciamo scherzi, avete il furto di Ronaldo in quel Juventus-Inter da ridare, mandateli in EL a fare la notte nell'aeroporto di Baku mentre entrambe noi squadre di Milano sentiremo la canzoncina della CL ad inizio partita.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Maggio 2021)

Tsitsipas;2334763 ha scritto:


> come dico sempre non sono un ipocrita. avrei preferito vedere fuori dalla champions milan e juventus insieme, confesso che era il mio sogno al limite dell'erotismo.
> 
> ovviamente la Lazio ha tradito le mie speranze.
> 
> detto questo: spero che la mia squadra sputi il sangue in campo perché tra voi e loro scelgo voi tutta la vita. vedere la juventus senza champions è una cosa che mi regalerebbe euforia per mesi. pensare alle immagini di loro dormienti in fila all'aeroporto di Baku alle 2 di notte del venerdì... ho i brividi



Per me sarà partita vera vista la rivalità accesissima tra di voi e i gobbi, ma alla fine la Juventus la faranno vincere in qualche maniera.


----------



## Raryof (13 Maggio 2021)

Va bene anche un pari, niente scherzi, la Juve non ha i mezzi per tenere l'attacco dell'Inter (è stata graziata da quelli del Sassuolo che per un motivo o per un altro hanno sprecato di tutto e di più).


----------



## Maravich49 (13 Maggio 2021)

Andò ti prego!!!!


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2021)

penso ad un pari....con gol


----------



## folletto (13 Maggio 2021)

Io non ci spero nei prescritti, neanche un pò, spero nel Milan e basta. Poi se mi sbaglio ben venga ma anche se la giuve dovesse perdere a noi in teoria servirebbero comunque due punti ergo dobbiamo vincere senza se e senza ma. Se la Juve non vince la quota sicurezza è 77.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Maggio 2021)

Il fatto che giochiamo dopo e fondamentale.

Sapere il risultato in anticipo non ha prezzo.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2021)

Andonio ricordati dei ristoranti da 100&#8364;


----------



## unbreakable (13 Maggio 2021)

comunque la cosa con lautaro è rientrata di brutto..pèrima vedevo un video dove ridono e scherzano..


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2021)

Fozza Inda!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2021)

Se l'inda facesse il colpo a Torino domenica si gioca già con la CL conquistata..sarebbe davvero bello..inoltre se il benevento non vince col crotone nel pomeriggio affronteremmo un Cagliari già salvo..condizione ideale..speriamo vada così..


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2334958 ha scritto:


> Se l'inda facesse il colpo a Torino domenica si gioca già con la CL conquistata..sarebbe davvero bello..inoltre se il benevento non vince col crotone nel pomeriggio affronteremmo un Cagliari già salvo..condizione ideale..speriamo vada così..



Se l'Inter fa il colpaccio il punto al Cagliari lo lasciamo noi in caso di vittoria del Benevento,ma io ho poca fiducia nell'Inter,per me ieri hanno spinto contro la Roma proprio per lasciare strada ai gobbi e quindi non cannare 2 partite con le big.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2334852 ha scritto:


> Io non ci spero nei prescritti, neanche un pò, spero nel Milan e basta. Poi se mi sbaglio ben venga ma anche se la giuve dovesse perdere a noi in teoria servirebbero comunque due punti ergo dobbiamo vincere senza se e senza ma. Se la Juve non vince la quota sicurezza è 77.



Mentalita guista !!! 
Pero penso che vincera l'inter questa juve e poca roba...


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2021)

questa debole juve fornisce l'occasione per abbattere tutti i record negativi, come abbiamo fatto noi.
l'inter non segna allo stadium dalla befana 2015, ossia cinque gare di campionato e due di coppa, ed è l'unica con tale record.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Maggio 2021)

per me l'Inter vince comodamente allo Stadium. Sono a pezzi e Pirlo è già esonerato. Forse ci ritroveremo la domenica sera con una champions già in tasca. Detto ciò non penso che falliremo col Cagliari


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2021)

Ovviamente forza inda, ma non mi aspetto molto, nonostante l'importanza della partita è chiaro che una sta in vacanza e l'altro no.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2334852 ha scritto:


> Io non ci spero nei prescritti, neanche un pò, spero nel Milan e basta. Poi se mi sbaglio ben venga ma anche se la giuve dovesse perdere a noi in teoria servirebbero comunque due punti ergo dobbiamo vincere senza se e senza ma. Se la Juve non vince la quota sicurezza è 77.



A noi questo weekend basta fare lo stesso risultato della Juve per essere quasi certi della qualificazione, non voglio mancare di rispetto alla Lazio, ma non credo ne vincano tre su tre. Ad ogni modo, se il Milan vince con il Cagliari è fatta. La Juve non ci può prendere nemmeno se batte l'Inter, e la Lazio nemmeno se le vince tutte e tre. Quindi testa a noi, vincere in casa e chiuso il discorso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2335032 ha scritto:


> A noi questo weekend basta fare lo stesso risultato della Juve per essere quasi certi della qualificazione, non voglio mancare di rispetto alla Lazio, ma non credo ne vincano tre su tre. Ad ogni modo, se il Milan vince con il Cagliari è fatta. La Juve non ci può prendere nemmeno se batte l'Inter, e la Lazio nemmeno se le vince tutte e tre. Quindi testa a noi, vincere in casa e chiuso il discorso.



in realtà non sarebbe matematico nemmeno se vinciamo con il Cagliari. esiste una remota possibilità che l'Atalanta perde a Genova e poi ci batte, con la Juve che le vince entrambe. Ci troveremo tutti a 78 punti e per la classifica avulsa noi saremmo fuori. Probabilità 0,5%, ma può succedere. Ovvio che anche il Napoli deve vincerle tutte.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2335032 ha scritto:


> A noi questo weekend basta fare lo stesso risultato della Juve per essere quasi certi della qualificazione, non voglio mancare di rispetto alla Lazio, ma non credo ne vincano tre su tre. Ad ogni modo, se il Milan vince con il Cagliari è fatta. La Juve non ci può prendere nemmeno se batte l'Inter, e la Lazio nemmeno se le vince tutte e tre. Quindi testa a noi, vincere in casa e chiuso il discorso.



Esatto.Dipende tutto da noi. E non avere ibra in questa partita non mi tranquillizza sinceramente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Maggio 2021)

Secondo me Conte metterà tutti i titolari contro la rube, contro la Roma hanno giocato con mezza formazione titolare fuori.
Credo che, per l'ultima con l'Udinese, Conte darà ancora spazio ai vari Ranocchia, Vecino, D'Ambrosio, Pinamonti e compagnia, ma contro la Juventus vorrà giocarsela al 100%, non scordiamoci le ruberie come il mancato rosso a Pjanic su un 2-3 di qualche anno fa con Spalletti, Morata che esulta come un pagliaccio con gli occhiali da sole quando vinsero a Milano dopo aver vinto lo scudetto, o lo stesso dito medio di Conte contro Agnelli di quest'anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2334970 ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter fa il colpaccio il punto al Cagliari lo lasciamo noi in caso di vittoria del Benevento,ma io ho poca fiducia nell'Inter,per me ieri hanno spinto contro la Roma proprio per lasciare strada ai gobbi e quindi non cannare 2 partite con le big.



Credo che all'inter di fare piaceri alla Juve non ci sia alcuna voglia..dopo lo scudetto batterli e mandarli fuori dalla CL sarebbe come un secondo titulo


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2335104 ha scritto:


> Credo che all'inter di fare piaceri alla Juve non ci sia alcuna voglia..dopo lo scudetto batterli e mandarli fuori dalla CL sarebbe come un secondo titulo



Non farti ingannare dalla rivalità tra tifoserie,in campo ci vanno i giocatori e tanti si guarderanno la pelle a 1 mese dagli europei,inoltre certe dinamiche vengono decise al vertice e Agnelli e Zhang sono molto amici,solo Conte potrebbe averne voglia visto come è stato trattato in coppa Italia,ma se i giocatori hanno fiutato il suo addio non lo asseconderanno,poi ovviamente spero che domani tu possa riprendere il post e deridermi.


----------



## bmb (14 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2335156 ha scritto:


> Non farti ingannare dalla rivalità tra tifoserie,in campo ci vanno i giocatori e tanti si guarderanno la pelle a 1 mese dagli europei,inoltre certe dinamiche vengono decise al vertice e Agnelli e Zhang sono molto amici,solo Conte potrebbe averne voglia visto come è stato trattato in coppa Italia,ma se i giocatori hanno fiutato il suo addio non lo asseconderanno,poi ovviamente spero che domani tu possa riprendere il post e deridermi.



In effetti facendo la formazione per il fanta già leggo in giro di turnover, sembra che farà rifiatare Hakimi, che giocherà Pinamonti, in porta ci sarà Radu. Cose dell'altro mondo.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2335158 ha scritto:


> In effetti facendo la formazione per il fanta già leggo in giro di turnover, sembra che farà rifiatare Hakimi, che giocherà Pinamonti, in porta ci sarà Radu. Cose dell'altro mondo.



Ma guarda,io ho perso ogni speranza quando ho visto come hanno affrontato la Roma,hanno vinto quella per non cannare 2 in fila perché già sapevano che a torino devono farsi da parte,non esiste più da anni la cosiddetta rivalità o odio sportivo,solo tra tifoserie c'è,ma in campo non ci vanno i tifosi.


----------



## malos (14 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2334600 ha scritto:


> Match che riguarderà il Milan per la corsa Champions. Si sfideranno Juve Inter, Pirlo deve vincere per forza per tenere ancora le speranze CL alte.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita?
> 
> Sarà possibile seguirla su Sky Sport



Tifo sempre per il mio caro meteorite.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2335156 ha scritto:


> Non farti ingannare dalla rivalità tra tifoserie,in campo ci vanno i giocatori e tanti si guarderanno la pelle a 1 mese dagli europei,inoltre certe dinamiche vengono decise al vertice e Agnelli e Zhang sono molto amici,solo Conte potrebbe averne voglia visto come è stato trattato in coppa Italia,ma se i giocatori hanno fiutato il suo addio non lo asseconderanno,poi ovviamente spero che domani tu possa riprendere il post e deridermi.



Mah..vedremo..sinceramente in tanti anni non ricordo un Inter-Juve da baci e abbracci..poi con Conte..mah..

Comunque a noi "basta" vincere col Cagliari per non doverci preoccupare di nulla


----------



## Manue (14 Maggio 2021)

In realtà per la matematica dobbiamo guardare anche la Lazie


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2335165 ha scritto:


> Mah..vedremo..sinceramente in tanti anni non ricordo un Inter-Juve da baci e abbracci..poi con Conte..mah..
> 
> Comunque a noi "basta" vincere col Cagliari per non doverci preoccupare di nulla



Ti sbagli,anche battendo il Cagliari,se per assurdo l'Atalanta dovesse perdere col Genoa e la juve battere l'Inter,rischiamo ancora di arrivare tutte e 3 a 78 punti e saremmo noi quelli inc....ti per la classifica avulsa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2335193 ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli,anche battendo il Cagliari,se per assurdo l'Atalanta dovesse perdere col Genoa e la juve battere l'Inter,rischiamo ancora di arrivare tutte e 3 a 78 punti e saremmo noi quelli inc....ti per la classifica avulsa.



Sempre che il Napoli arrivi a più punti...

Comunque mi pare un'ipotesi abbastanza inverosimile dai..l'atalanta che perde col genoa salvo è praticamente impossibile..e per me manco i gobbi battono l'inter


----------



## bmb (14 Maggio 2021)

Dopo aver letto un po' in giro ho l'impressione che dovremo fare con le nostre mani, come sempre.


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2335257 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto un po' in giro ho l'impressione che dovremo fare con le nostre mani, come sempre.



Si appunto:

-Ieri siparietti box Conte vs Lautaro, ok ci sta per sdrammatizzare
-Oggi grigliata a 24 ore dalla partita.

Domani prendono l'imbarcata. Dobbiamo fare da noi, vincere contro il Cagliari e sperare che domani l'Atalanta faccia punti contro il Genoa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Maggio 2021)

Sto leggendo un po' ovunque che l'Inter schiererà la formazione tipo.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2021)

Ovviamente ci han messo Calvarese con il quale i gobbi han vinto sempre


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2335386 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ci han messo Calvarese con il quale i gobbi han vinto sempre



Hanno messo pure Abisso per Fiorentina-Napoli e Doveri al var con noi


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2335388 ha scritto:


> Hanno messo pure Abisso per Fiorentina-Napoli e Doveri al var con noi



La stanno preparando bene la inchiappettata. Spero che con il Cagliari entriamo subito in partita e la sblocchiamo modello Torino 2-0 subito e bon.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter in campo coi titolarissimi.
Handanovic Skriniar De Vrij Bastoni Hakimi Barella Brozovic Eriksen Darmian Lukaku Lautaro


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336006 ha scritto:


> Inter in campo coi titolarissimi.



Speriamo davvero...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2336007 ha scritto:


> Speriamo davvero...



E' già ufficiale la formazione, ho editato il mio post di prima.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336008 ha scritto:


> E' già ufficiale la formazione, ho editato il mio post di prima.



Intendevo speriamo davvero i nerazzurri che la vincano


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Juventus (4-4-2): &#8203;Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Rabiot, Chiesa; Kulusevski, Ronaldo.

Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, de Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Eriksen, Darmian; Lautaro, Lukaku&#8203;.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Maggio 2021)

Fozza Indahhhh!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2336009 ha scritto:


> Intendevo speriamo davvero i nerazzurri che la vincano



Per me i nerazzurri non si spostano per niente, poi la Juve può anche vincere ma non avrà vita facile secondo me.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2021)

finale di CL persa --> + Gaynaldo7, +Pirlofluid --> fuori dalla CL

Non male, non male davvero.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Sembra che si sia fatto male Lautaro...


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Forza inter!
#triplete
#maistatiinB


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336013 ha scritto:


> Per me i nerazzurri non si spostano per niente, poi la Juve può anche vincere ma non avrà vita facile secondo me.



L'inter ormai è in vacanza, e già da un po', non a caso i vari pareggi o vittorie 1-0 contro le piccole
La Juve è sempre una squadra da top 3 e con motivazioni a mille. All'inter saranno motivatissimi tifosi (che non sono allo stadio) e allenatore, ai calciatori credo importi poco e niente


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2021)

Spero che Conte stia sentendo l'odore del sangue e che lo trasmetta ai suoi giocatori


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2021)

La vince la Juventus... questi dormono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

L'Inter l'ha superata la metà campo?


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

L'Inda è in vacanza. Il giocatore che ha partecipato a meno feste ne avrà fatte 100.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2021)

un pò la juveche ha motivazioni forti e l'inter no

un pò che i giocatori nerazzuri potrebbero essere un pò seccati per il discorso stipendi direi che era prevedibile una juve piu aggressiva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Chiudiamola con le nostre forze.

Questi sono sfiniti dopo i bunga bunga voodoo a casa di Lukaku.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2021)

Hanno bevuto la valeriana, stanno dormendo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

inter in ciabatte per ora. Figurati se si rendono utili 1 volta


----------



## Cantastorie (15 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2336032 ha scritto:


> un pò la juveche ha motivazioni forti e l'inter no
> 
> un pò che i giocatori nerazzuri potrebbero essere un pò seccati per il discorso stipendi direi che era prevedibile una juve piu aggressiva



Unisci anche che ne hanno vinte tante di misura anche con le deboli (e giocando orribilmente).


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

Sono stato il solo a capire l'antifona già 3 giorni prima,gli altri a quanto leggo si sorprendono dell'atteggiamento dell'Inter.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma l&#8217;Inter è orribile sempre. Nulla di nuovo.


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2021)

meglio la giuve....mi pare......


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Veramente imbarazzanti. E' nell'aria il goal della Rubentus.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Rigorello su Ronaldello al VAR?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahahahaha che rigore....


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma cos&#8217;è sta pagliacciata...


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

ahahaha mai visto il VAR interrompere un'azione avversaria importante per mandare l'arbitro al monitor


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Ahahhahahahahah rigore


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2021)

dai che gli danno subito il rigore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

ma che rigore ridicolo dai. Che schifo


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2021)

Che rigore è? Dio santo, se ne vedono 50 di contatti del genere in ogni partita e non fischiano mai


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

che culo,glielo respinge centrale


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahhahahahahahahha

In Champions ci dobbiamo andare con le nostre forze, la Juve una spintarella nei momenti cruciali ce l'avrà sempre


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter di emme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Occhio, chissà che premi partita hanno promesso ai giocatori del Cagliari...


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2021)

che culo


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2021)

Il var per quel fallo? Ma per piacere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Vabbè il rigore per me c'era.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Grande Calvarese
Finita


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

lo para,poi gli va addosso e finisce centrale.
roba da matti


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

vabbe Ragazzi ,dobbiamo vincere ,mettetevelo in testa


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

ecco il pippone pro cr7

"si può criticare ?"

no, no direi di inginocchiarsi per ringraziare di vederlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Anche oggi chiamata al Genoa forse arrivata troppo tardi... questi le tenteranno tutte fino alla fine.
Dovremo essere perfetti domani, perfetti.


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2336058 ha scritto:


> vabbe Ragazzi ,dobbiamo vincere ,mettetevelo in testa



Ce la faranno sudare sino al 95' domani, dobbiamo chiuderla subita nel primo tempo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter vergognosa


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Ci tocca vincere con il Cagliari e saremo con la pressione a 1000 vista la vittoria Juve


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Ah si calvarese, quello di Cagliari-Mafia dove non ricordo assolutamente nessuna pedata in faccia a Cragno. Una garanzia. 

******** fino alla fine.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

Speravate nell'Inter?Sul serio?Col rapporto che hanno Agnelli e Zhang,lo dico da giorni.Tifate per il Crotone piuttosto,che sono scarsi ma almeno se la giocano con tutti e spero lo facciano pure domani col Benevento,così il Cagliari sarebbe salvo prima di giocare.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

se continua così l'inter continuerà a zero reti segnate allo stadium anche per il settimo anno di fila


----------



## wildfrank (15 Maggio 2021)

Blu71;2336062 ha scritto:


> Inter vergognosa



Speravo diversamente, ma non ci credevo tanto. Infatti....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Lukaku sta facendo pena.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

l'aggressività vista con la roma non esiste oggi.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Maggio 2021)

Scusate ragazzi, ma il VAR poteva richiamare l'arbitro dal momento che questi aveva visto il contatto e lo aveva giudicato non falloso?


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi ce la dovremo sudare la qualificazione. E faranno di tutto per ostacolarci


----------



## bmb (15 Maggio 2021)

Lo dico da 10 giorni, dipende solo da noi. Non sperate negli sutri, sono passati 45 minuti e non hanno fatto un tiro in porta. Io neanche la sto guardando, ho visto ora la statistiche ma ho deciso di non guardarla, tanto so come finirà. Ho solo paura di domani sera, tanto sarà quella decisiva, non questa.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

a sto punto è rigore pure questo eh


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

pestone, è rigore !


----------



## bmb (15 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2336065 ha scritto:


> Speravate nell'Inter?Sul serio?Col rapporto che hanno Agnelli e Zhang,lo dico da giorni.Tifate per il Crotone piuttosto,che sono scarsi ma almeno se la giocano con tutti e spero lo facciano pure domani col Benevento,così il Cagliari sarebbe salvo prima di giocare.



.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Che cani maledetti gli interisti

E c'è anche chi era contento di una loro vittoria in campionato assurdo, mi chiedo quanta fede milanista ci sia in questi tifosi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Maggio 2021)

non sto guardando la partita ma sta Inter di melma è sempre più inutile


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Makaku 

1-1


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

miracolo, inter in goal dopo il 06/01/2015


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Goooolll


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Gol della bandiera dell'Inter


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2021)

bisognerebbe vivere questa partita partendo dal concetto dell'1 fisso.....


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Forte De Ligt eh, che cambione. Altro che quella pippa di Tomori


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2021)

Bambolina voodoo is on fire.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

bravo il re di milAno


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Che culo che ha questa inter
40 minuti a prenderle e poi rigore per un pestone
Per questa volta va benissimo così


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2021)

Consiglio spassionato: invece di fare complotti su complotti, guardate la partita, perché dura 90 minuti, non ha senso farsi il sangue amaro a priori, quantomeno aspettate la fine della partita.

Vedrete che vivrete queste situazioni con più serenità.
Io confido nella vittoria dell'Inter e (purtroppo) sono arrivato a doverli tifare attivamente oggi... spero che ne valga la pena.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Gli hanno dato un rigore che neppure volevano. Ora gli tocca far segnare la Rube di nuovo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

pareggio andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Che palle di partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

tiferei per l'inter anche con niente in ballo. non scherziamo. 
sento troppa gente triste.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2021)

Vodoo si sta facendo stuprare dal nasone


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2021)

Non riescono a fare un paio di passaggi consecutivi e stanno giocando ad una sola porta


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Che somari


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

primo goal in campionato di quadrato con deviazione nel recupero

ah dopo cross deviato prima pure

la quarta stella nel deretano !


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

Maledetti cialtroni


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

A ******* va


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2021)

mamma che culo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Se continuano così, la Juventus ne fa un paio nel secondo tempo.
Non penso che Conte sia soddisfattissimo dopo questo primo tempo.
Ecco...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Niente, domani sta a noi


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Se l'Inda avesse giocato in difesa così tutto l'anno, avrebbe incassato 80 gol.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

Handanovic venduto.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

te pareva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter molle.
Ha staccato la spina.

Per una volta che possono seppellire la Juve, giocano in ciabatte.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

ogni volta io ripenso a milan napoli.. rosso non dato e rigore netto non dato.. se avessimo pareggiato ora il discorso sarebbe chiuso


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2021)

Mai aspettarsi favori dall&#8217; Inter.


----------



## Victorss (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter spudoratamente in ciabatte. Che palle.


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Se l anno prossimo Handanovic sarà il portiere titolare ci sarà da ridere


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2021)

Si sapeva. Il futuro, dipende da noi


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2336106 ha scritto:


> Inter molle.
> Ha staccato la spina.
> 
> Per una volta che possono seppellire la Juve, giocano in ciabatte.



Ai giocatori credi che gliene freghi qualcosa?


----------



## Konrad (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter stramolle...Per me si chiude con un tranquillo...3/4-1


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2021)

L'Inter non sta praticamente giocando.

Domani toccherà chiudere il discorso a noi,senza fare nessuno scherzetto di nessun genere.
Tanto l'inter se continua di questo passo,stasera ne becca altri 2


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

Dipende tutto da noi, il Cagliari è praticamente salvo, basta vincere e si può chiudere la questione, della Juventus mi importa zero, non dipende da loro


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile come abbiano la possibilità di indebolirli e toglierseli di mezzo anche per l'anno prossimo e giochino così. Boh


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

già finita dai, sono in vacanza quelli dell' Inda. Bisogna vincere domani.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336116 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come abbiano la possibilità di indebolirli e toglierseli di mezzo anche per l'anno prossimo e giochino così. Boh



Zhang e Agnelli sono pappa e ciccia.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma io me lo immaginavo, per quello che volevo la non sconfitta dell'Atalanta. Ora tutto contro il Cagliari sperando che l'arbitro non ce la indirizzi male.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Maggio 2021)

Era prevedibile, stiamo contenti che almeno l'Atalanta non ha fatto scherzi va'. Se non battiamo un Cagliari di fatto salvo allora è inutile pure andarci in Champions.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

vergogna parrucchino smidollato

se non credi più nel progetto dimettiti


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

comunque il cagliari non è salvo, domani giocheranno forte.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336125 ha scritto:


> comunque il cagliari non è salvo, domani giocheranno forte.



all'ultima ha il genoa in casa per fare il punto, ammesso che serva


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336125 ha scritto:


> comunque il cagliari non è salvo, domani giocheranno forte.


Il Cagliari sostanzialmente è salvo, gioca in casa con il Genoa e basta il pareggio , e c'è lo scontro diretto Torino-Benevento


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

betancur era ammonito


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Che cesso Hakimi


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

rosso !


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2021)

Bene Calvarese.
Forza su, ora sono anche con uno in più, non hanno scuse.


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

Dai ostrega, 10 contro 11 adesso.

Sveglia cessi!


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

che problemi ha questo telecronista che difende sempre i gobbi ???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Ora vediamo se sti pezzenti cinesi della minchia si svegliano.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

E' incredibile come la Rube stia sbagliando tutto da sola per dare chances all'Inda che non ha alcuna intenzione di prendersele.
Due squadre di M.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Dai sbatteteli fuori dalla Champions per Dio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Maggio 2021)

Se la perdono anche in superiorità numerica sarà conclamato che non hanno voluto giocarla


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Piuttosto che dare una mano a n aiutano gli juventini, questi sono i cugini!

Adesso in 11 voglio vedere cosa si inventano per non vincerla.


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2021)

Secondo me Bentancur ha protestato.
Non stava manco chiamando il fallo un altro po' e poi ha dato addirittura il giallo.

Meglio così, speriamo caccino questa Juve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2021)

Fosza Hinda


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

se non fanno goal così...davanti ronaldo a pascolare da solo


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

sbalorditi de che ?
dritto sull'uomo che stava puntando la porta, non è giallo ?
non ci rompete le palle


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2336126 ha scritto:


> all'ultima ha il genoa in casa per fare il punto, ammesso che serva



se deve fare un punto non vedo perchè non provare a farlo già domani...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Beh se non li affondano cavoli loro se ne pentiranno. Questi non hanno mai fatto sconti all'inde


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Che squadre indegne.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Ridicoli


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

non regge mezz'ora così la juve


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2336133 ha scritto:


> che problemi ha questo telecronista che difende sempre i gobbi ???



Perché è di parte, come il 90% dei media italiani.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

il somaro fa goal a gioco fermo

vabbè che il fallo è chiamato su urlo inverecondo di chiellini sfiorato


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336144 ha scritto:


> Beh se non li affondano cavoli loro se ne pentiranno. Questi non hanno mai fatto sconti all'inde



Per questo io pensavo che Conte non facesse sconti. I mafiosi contro di loro hanno giocato alla morte pure quando avevano 20 punti di vantaggio.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Non segnano neanche con le mani


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

L'Inda non vuole vincerla, e non vuole nemmeno pareggiarla.
Deve proprio farsi un autogol la Juve da sola.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

arrivano al limite dell'area e non combinano niente


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

e pirlo non mette morata
con cr7 da solo giocano in nove


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

L'unico che ci crede Lautaro c4zzo


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2336155 ha scritto:


> e pirlo non mette morata
> con cr7 da solo giocano in nove



Appena mette Dybbbbala gli fanno il terzo.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

ci è arrivato pirlo a togliere sua maestà


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

che fallo immondo, in serie D vedo questa scompostezza


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

Entra Morata per chiuderla con il 3 a 1...


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

che fa il portiere ?


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

sensi...mi ero scordato della sua esistenza


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Assurdo come lo stanno facendo apposta, non esiste quest anno laJuve che vince contro l'Inter addirittura in 10

Assurdo


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

guarda che azione si fregano, vuoi entrare in porta con il pallone ?


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

Ora capite perché l'Inter ha giocato sul serio per battere la Roma mercoledì?Perché sapevano già di doversi fare da parte stasera quindi non volevano cannare 2 partite.


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2021)

Si è capito che l'inter non vuole vincerla e nemmeno pareggiarla, inutile guardare la partita


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

lukaku sventola gli asciugamani


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

che tiro è ?


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

A fine partita una bella grigliata per celebrare i gobbi...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2021)

In 11 contro 10 fanno ridere. Che schifo di squadra.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

parrucchino, togliti la maglia bianconera da sotto la camicia


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2336167 ha scritto:


> Ora capite perché l'Inter ha giocato sul serio per battere la Roma mercoledì?Perché sapevano già di doversi fare da parte stasera quindi non volevano cannare 2 partite.



Contro la Roma giocava metà squadra titolare dell'inter
Semplicemente le motivazioni sono tutte a favore della juve


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

all'inter giocano i centrocampisti ma i due davanti non danno lo spunto per l'ultimo passaggio


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma riuscite a vedere complotti ovunque? Incredibile come questi ultimi anni ci hanno ridotto. Io spero che la suadra non stia a sperare a queste stupidaggini e giochi per vincere sempre, sia contro il Cagliari domani sia contro l'Atalanta. Inutile stare qui a pensare male di ogni cosa, altrimenti hanno ragione quelli che dicono che il Torino si é scansato, non esiste proprio credere a queste cose, non é dai noi (o non era..).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

La riprende Vecino? sarà l'unico che ha voglia di giocare


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Alla fine a rimetterci sarà il Napoli "abbiamo perso la CL in albergo " cit


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Che farsa sta partita.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2336174 ha scritto:


> Contro la Roma giocava metà squadra titolare dell'inter
> Semplicemente le motivazioni sono tutte a favore della juve



Se arrivi a limite dell'area e cazzeggi non è questione di motivazioni,è proprio non voler far male all'avversario in 10,ma le partite le guardate?


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Miracolo del codice fiscale


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

porca miseria, come fai a non buttarla dentro


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

ancora una simulazione di questo pagliaccio

tiene lui sempre e finge di subire fallo


VARRRRR


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahahhahahaaha

Ovviamente annullato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahahah annullato che farsa...


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

e sky manda altri replay !!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

ma è fallo di Chiellini, ma che fallo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile, Chiellini cosa si inventa pur di impedire i gol dell&#8217;Inter


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Che farsa ahahahahah chiellini che trattiene e si butta


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

questo è goal, ma scherziamo ???


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

*Gol buono 2-2*


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

ammonito chiellini e via di pippe

BUTTALO FUORI


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2336189 ha scritto:


> ma è fallo di Chiellini, ma che fallo



Occhio che domani mi sa che l'arbitro da noi avrà la casacca bianconera.

Edit: come non detto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahahahahhahahahaahahah chiellini ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

È finita un epoca


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Se non ci fosse il var mamma mia lo avrebbe annullato pazzesco


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Ora tenete per 10 minuti (ovviamente i minuti di recupero saranno ALMENO 5)


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

Vediamo che s'inventano Ora!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2021)

Teniamo anche conto del rigore che ha avuto a favore.

Per Chiellini lui puó mettere le mani addosso a chiunque,ma gli altri non possono sfiorarlo.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

Chielli lurido quasi quanto Buffon


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Godo
Dai dai vogliamo il terzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

*chiellini sei un escremento*


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2021)

Sky dà 3-1 ahahahhaha


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

non ci credo

che fallo è ?


----------



## Snake (15 Maggio 2021)

pronostico sui minuti di recupero?


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma quanto sono ridicoli


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo si è inventato un rigore


----------



## Gamma (15 Maggio 2021)

Ora hanno aggiustato


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

AhahahahahHahHHHahHH


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Quanto?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2021)

Seee vabbé,mé Cuadrado che cerca Perisic


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Il rigore INVENTATO.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Inesistente. Cuadrado tuffo immediato


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

cane, ha visto le gambe si è buttato contro


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Lol non ci credo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

viva la compensazione ahahaahha


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Era Cuadrado che ha cercato il contatto bah


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani facciamo giocare la primavera, dai


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

e handanovic come al tempo di higuain, si scanza in porta

ERA PARABILISSIMO


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Ridicolo Perisic ridicoli tutti interisti più degli juventini


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Una farsa clamorosa


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

Niente da fare, pensavo fosse finita un epoca, invece non c'è nulla da fare


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

var non intervenuto...chissà perchè


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma sta partita è na farsa su


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Sono tornati i ladri ahahaha


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

Il pararigori signori , questo è il pararigori


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

alla luce del sole con tutti i paesi collegati.
senza vergogna


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Ridicoli


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

La farsa dell'anno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

Vabbè domani bisogna vincere


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

Ribadisco quanto detto pagine dietro,tifiamo per il Crotone domani pomeriggio.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma come si fa a dare un rigore del genere?
Senza neanche andare a rivederlo.

Buffoni!


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2336235 ha scritto:


> La farsa dell'anno.



Sembra la partita di due anni fa, quella con il famoso mancato rosso a Pjanic


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

In 10 contro 11 questa Juve di melma segna pure


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

la juve fa tre goal con un tiro in porta in novanta minuti nato da una deviazione


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

poidicono che la premier la pagano di più e che la juve ruba non c'entra.
bella roba


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2336238 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dare un rigore del genere?
> Senza neanche andare a rivederlo.
> 
> Buffoni!



coi soldi si può tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Pensate se fosse valsa lo scudetto
Che roba


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2336233 ha scritto:


> alla luce del sole con tutti i paesi collegati.
> senza vergogna


Esatto


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Dall'alto è arrivato l'ordine che Agnelli e CR7 non possono non andare in Champions


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Ragà noi dobbiamo solo vincere.. chi dovrebbe piangere sono i napoletani


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani speriamo di chiuderla subito se no ce la rubano. La Juve deve andare in CL ai danni nostri o del Napoli.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2021)

Come diciamo da tempo e io altri utenti (Diavolo in me MVB) non vedo l'ora finisca tutto questo... è veramente stucchevole e un'offesa alla intelligenza umana.
Povero Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Comunque noi possiamo solo suicidarci
Vedo male il Napoli


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Una truffa e pure studiata male.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

La ladrata dell'anno comunque non gliela toglie mai nessuno. Devono sempre farla ahah


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter scandalosa.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2336248 ha scritto:


> Ragà noi dobbiamo solo vincere.. chi dovrebbe piangere sono i napoletani



forza Napoli a mezzogiorno e Milan in serata, serve il cordone antigobbi


----------



## diavolo (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani dobbiamo farne 4 al Cagliari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336251 ha scritto:


> Comunque noi possiamo solo suicidarci
> Vedo male il Napoli



semmai è il contrario.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

******** schifosi ENTRAMBI


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2021)

Solita mafia gobba


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani il Cagliari giocherà ALLA MORTE, gli avranno promesso il paradiso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2021)

Se noi facciamo il nostro dovere questa farsa non sarà servita a nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Scusate ma Agnelli che produce mascherine e sta in tribuna senza mascherina?


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336261 ha scritto:


> Domani il Cagliari giocherà ALLA MORTE, gli avranno promesso il paradiso.



Sicuro, mi gioco la casa


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Bisogna aspettare ancora 24 ore assurdo, l'unica cosa che si può fare è Gufare il Napoli


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

L'Inter comunque se ne pentirà
Volevo vedere se sta partita era per lo scudetto


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2021)

Il Milan è fuori.
EL anche l'anno prossimo.

2 rigori inventati.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336251 ha scritto:


> Comunque noi possiamo solo suicidarci
> Vedo male il Napoli



vale lo stesso per loro, virtualmente sono avanti di 1 punto, vincono le prossime 2 e vanno loro in champions


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani sarà durissima, abbiamo visto tutti oggi cosa è successo.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2336264 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Agnelli che produce mascherine e sta in tribuna senza mascherina?


Zhang gli regalato una scatola di antidoto


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2021)

Rendiamoci conto in che razza di paese viviamo. Vale la legge del più delinquente, in tutto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Ecco perchè in Cagliari-Fiorentina tutte e 2 le squadre giocherellavano...
Si preparavano al partitone contro Milan e Napoli.

Preparatevi...faranno fuori o noi o i napoletani


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

MA perchè guardiamo una roba più falsa del wrestling?


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2336273 ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè in Cagliari-Fiorentina tutte e 2 le squadre giocherellavano...
> Si preparavano al partitone contro Milan e Napoli.
> 
> Preparatevi...faranno fuori o noi o i napoletani


Perforza


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Al di là di tutto comunque queste sono cose che ti fanno allontanare dal calcio. Pensate se questa partita fosse valsa lo scudetto (e comunque potrebbe ancora valere un posto in CL), decisa da una ladrata solare. Che ce le vediamo a fare le partite se poi dobbiamo assistere a ste robe?


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2336268 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è fuori.
> EL anche l'anno prossimo.
> 
> 2 rigori inventati.


Per favore ragazzi


----------



## Snake (15 Maggio 2021)

domani se devo scommettere inculano il Napoli


----------



## Konrad (15 Maggio 2021)

Il VAR mancato sul tuffo di Cuadrado che allarga anche il piede per colpire l'interista è da indagine.
Peccato perché fino a quel tuffo il VAR era stato gestito bene.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

comunque sono un *******, guardare sto schifo mi toglie dalla mente pure le nostre ultime imprese e mi fa vomitare


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2021)

E figurarsi se si poteva confidare in questi maledetti che non ne fanno una giusta...


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani dopo 5 minuti il Napoli sarà già 0-1


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336261 ha scritto:


> Domani il Cagliari giocherà ALLA MORTE, gli avranno promesso il paradiso.



Non è tanto questo che mi preoccupa quanto se l'arbitro arbitrerà "alla morte"

Disgustoso


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2021)

Inter e arbitraggio ridicoli. Speriamo di vincerla domani sera, così li facciamo definitivamente fuori dalla Champions.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani assisteremo in primis alla partita della vita da parte della florentia viola,e se il Napoli la sfanga lo stesso vedrete in serata il Cagliari e l'arbitraggio.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2021)

ho visto solo un replay ma il rigore dato a quadrato mi sembra uno dei piu inventati della storia...tra l'altro ha fischiato subito come se non vedesse l'ora

non credo ai complotti e anzi spesso mi infastidisce chi li vede di continuo ma questo mi sembra veramente evidente

voglio rivederlo comunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Il rigore finale è ridicolo proprio. Cuadrado che cerca un contatto a caso e l'arbitro che lo fischia pure.
Un minuto prima chiellini che trattiene Lukaku e si butta a terra lamentandosi subito.

Atteggiamento tipico di chi si aspetta sempre un fischio a comando


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2336255 ha scritto:


> forza Napoli a mezzogiorno e Milan in serata, serve il cordone antigobbi



Se il Napoli vince contro di noi l'arbitro farà di tutto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336176 ha scritto:


> Ma riuscite a vedere complotti ovunque? Incredibile come questi ultimi anni ci hanno ridotto. Io spero che la suadra non stia a sperare a queste stupidaggini e giochi per vincere sempre, sia contro il Cagliari domani sia contro l'Atalanta. Inutile stare qui a pensare male di ogni cosa, altrimenti hanno ragione quelli che dicono che il Torino si é scansato, non esiste proprio credere a queste cose, non é dai noi (o non era..).


Dicevi ? Goal nn dato se non per il VAR 
e rigore più fasullo che non so


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2336287 ha scritto:


> ho visto solo un replay ma il rigore dato a quadrato mi sembra uno dei piu inventati della storia...tra l'altro ha fischiato subito come se non vedesse l'ora
> 
> non credo ai complotti e anzi spesso mi infastidisce chi li vede di continuo ma questo mi sembra veramente evidente
> 
> voglio rivederlo comunque



A che serve il var se non corregge un errore del genere?


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2021)

Prealpi;2336278 ha scritto:


> Per favore ragazzi



Ma per favore cosa esattamente?

Ti è sembrata una partita di calcio?

Con la VAR sono stati costretti a dare il gol del 2-2, perchè era Chiellini a tenere... ma per il resto hanno fischiato 2 rigori inesistenti...
E l'Inter ha fatto schifo, invece di giocare come sempre, prendendo 3 gol in una partita.... ne aveva presi 7 in tutto il ritorno.

Se questo è calcio... contenti voi... io non sono contento per nulla di questa serie A.

La Juventus prenderebbe sberle da tutti, invece ha vinto in maniera assurda contro Udinese, Sassuolo e Inter.
Tutto molto strano.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani ne diamo 3 al Cagliari e chiudiamo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2021)

A me sembra che Quadrado cada ben prima e poi addirittura cerchi il contatto per aver il rigore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

In Europa quella sarebbe stata un'ammonizione per simulazione, qua rigore senza neanche guardare il Var.


----------



## R41D3N (15 Maggio 2021)

Non ho parole per descrivere lo schifo a cui ho appena assistito. Questi sono dei veri criminali. Domani aspettiamoci di tutto cari amici, perché qualcosa sicuro succederà per mandare in CL i mafiosi


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2336295 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Quadrado cada ben prima e poi addirittura cerchi il contatto per aver il rigore



Un arbitro può anche prendere una cantonata, ma come è possibile che un episodio del genere non sia stato rivisto al var e cambiata decisione?
Stupido io che continuo a seguire questa farsa.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2336268 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è fuori.
> EL anche l'anno prossimo.
> 
> 2 rigori inventati.



Come sempre, lottare contro i gobbi è impossibile anche se li batti sul campo poi gli aggiustano sempre la stagione.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2336295 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Quadrado cada ben prima e poi addirittura cerchi il contatto per aver il rigore



È una ladrata palese e solare. E chiamarla in altro modo è malafede. Fine delle discussioni.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Sono certo che ci rimetterà il Napoli e non noi. Comunque stasera è stata messa in scena una truffa vergognosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336257 ha scritto:


> semmai è il contrario.



Assolutamente no noi dobbiamo sbagliare entrambe le partite il Napoli invece se ne sbaglia una è dietro di loro. Il suicidio è nostro.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2021)

ma perchè avete paura che domani il napoli perda? magari! noi dobbiamo entrare in champions al posto di chi mi interessa il giusto


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336176 ha scritto:


> Ma riuscite a vedere complotti ovunque? Incredibile come questi ultimi anni ci hanno ridotto. Io spero che la suadra non stia a sperare a queste stupidaggini e giochi per vincere sempre, sia contro il Cagliari domani sia contro l'Atalanta. Inutile stare qui a pensare male di ogni cosa, altrimenti hanno ragione quelli che dicono che il Torino si é scansato, non esiste proprio credere a queste cose, non é dai noi (o non era..).



quindi?


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2336303 ha scritto:


> Sono certo che ci rimetterà il Napoli e non noi. Comunque stasera è stata messa in scena una truffa vergognosa.



Da milanista lo spero, da sportivo mi fa vomitare lo stesso, la Juventus non merita di andare in Champions quest'anno


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Che tristezza leggere certi commenti dai miei fratelli rossoneri. Io mi aspetto questo topic dagli quasi tutte le altre tifoserie, ma non da noi. Da cosa deriva questo vostro complesso verso la Juve? Davvero sono bastati 10 anni mediocri a rendervi cosi? Non mi va di insengnare come tifare pero vedere complotti ovunque non é degno della nostra storia. 

La qualificazione (anzi spero che l'obiettivo sia il secondo posto) alla Champions é nelle nostre mani da 3 partite almeno, l'obiettivo deve sempre essere quello di vincere tutte e partite indubbiamente da cosa fanno gli altri, e sono convinto che la squadra la veda cosi. *Se non entreremo in CL sarà solo colpa nostra.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Persino del Piero dice rigore inesistente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Da calcio inchieste.

Poi ci lamentiamo se nessuno all'estero si cagà la serie A e vanno tutti a guardare la premier ?
L'avrei fatto anche io se non ci fosse in ballo la posizione finale del Milan.

Partita venduta,e chi dice il contrario mente.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

Rigore ridicolo ma Inda ancora più ridicola. Ci porterà anche male aver tifato per queste melme


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2336305 ha scritto:


> ma perchè avete paura che domani il napoli perda? magari! noi dobbiamo entrare in champions al posto di chi mi interessa il giusto



No, il Napoli deve vincere. Perché fuori dalla CL ci devono stare sti mafiosi che rovinano uno sport. Si tratta di giustizia.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336310 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza leggere certi commenti dai miei fratelli rossoneri. Io mi aspetto questo topic dagli quasi tutte le altre tifoserie, ma non da noi. Da cosa deriva questo vostro complesso verso la Juve? Davvero sono bastati 10 anni mediocri a rendervi cosi? Non mi va di insengnare come tifare pero vedere complotti ovunque non é degno della nostra storia.
> 
> La qualificazione (anzi spero che l'obiettivo sia il secondo posto) alla Champions é nelle nostre mani da 3 partite almeno, l'obiettivo deve sempre essere quello di vincere tutte e partite indubbiamente da cosa fanno gli altri, e sono convinto che la squadra la veda cosi. *Se non entreremo in CL sarà solo colpa nostra.*



Beata ingenuità


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336315 ha scritto:


> Rigore ridicolo ma Inda ancora più ridicola. Ci porterà anche male aver tifato per queste melme



Io lo dico da sempre, non si può tifare Inter in campionato, non esiste per nessuna cosa al mondo.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Domani speriamo che noi e gli amici napoletani asfaltiamo Cagliari e Fiorentina e mandiamo gli juventini in EL


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336304 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no noi dobbiamo sbagliare entrambe le partite il Napoli invece se ne sbaglia una è dietro di loro. Il suicidio è nostro.



ma perchè negare l'evidenza?
come vuoi.


----------



## RickyB83 (15 Maggio 2021)

Rigore ridicolo a quadrado.. Mette lui la gamba per farsi trascinare è evidente..


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2336291 ha scritto:


> Dicevi ? Goal nn dato se non per il VAR
> e rigore più fasullo che non so



Il punto é che si diceva fino all'autogoal di Chiellini che l'Inter fa finta di giocare, subito dopo é diventata colpa dell'arbitro...

Evidentemente i giudizi sono dettati dal risultato e non dall'imparzialità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336310 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza leggere certi commenti dai miei fratelli rossoneri. Io mi aspetto questo topic dagli quasi tutte le altre tifoserie, ma non da noi. Da cosa deriva questo vostro complesso verso la Juve? Davvero sono bastati 10 anni mediocri a rendervi cosi? Non mi va di insengnare come tifare pero vedere complotti ovunque non é degno della nostra storia.
> 
> La qualificazione (anzi spero che l'obiettivo sia il secondo posto) alla Champions é nelle nostre mani da 3 partite almeno, l'obiettivo deve sempre essere quello di vincere tutte e partite indubbiamente da cosa fanno gli altri, e sono convinto che la squadra la veda cosi. *Se non entreremo in CL sarà solo colpa nostra.*



hai detto una boiata prima, molla adesso.
la storia è chiara. solo te stai andando contro l'evidenza.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2336317 ha scritto:


> Beata ingenuità



Beh se i tuoi argomenti sono : ladri, scansati, arbitro... allora meglio essere ingenui che ipocriti 

Se domani il Milan vince é in Champions League. Questo é l'unico dato oggettivo.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Maggio 2021)

Sembra il remake di tre anni fa. Allora il Napoli perse lo scudetto in albergo, stavolta noi abbiamo perso la Champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336322 ha scritto:


> ma perchè negare l'evidenza?
> come vuoi.



è molto semplice per me domani il Napoli salta perché la Juve deve arrivare all'ultima padrona del proprio destino, cosa che non avrebbe neanche se noi perdiamo col Cagliari

poi se noi le sbagliamo entrambe allora il Napoli ci ripassa


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336328 ha scritto:


> hai detto una boiata prima, molla adesso.
> la storia è chiara. solo te stai andando contro l'evidenza.



Ma quale evidenza? La fate sembrare come stavano giocando Avellino-Real Madrid... ovviamente sono solo io, sono in form di milanisti  Questo pero non mi impedisce di essere oggettivo, e non a vedere complotti ovunque.


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2336293 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore cosa esattamente?
> 
> Ti è sembrata una partita di calcio?
> 
> ...


Ma cosa importa, se vinciamo non posso fare nulla


----------



## Prealpi (15 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2336332 ha scritto:


> Sembra il remake di tre anni fa. Allora il Napoli perse lo scudetto in albergo, stavolta noi abbiamo perso la Champions.


Abbiamo perso la Champions, ma ragazzi siete seri questa sera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336326 ha scritto:


> Il punto é che si diceva fino all'autogoal di Chiellini che l'Inter fa finta di giocare, subito dopo é diventata colpa dell'arbitro...
> 
> Evidentemente i giudizi sono dettati dal risultato e non dall'imparzialità.



Infatti il goal non se l'aspettava neanche l'Inter,che non affondava mai il colpo e con l'uomo in più preferiva far girare la palla a dx e sx fuori dall'area. Caso strano,il rigore per ri-aggiustare il risultato è arrivato subito dopo 1-2 minuti ,altrimenti qualcuno avrebbe perso la jeep rossa parcheggiata dietro il guardalinee 

P.S In tutta la partita ne Conte ne Oriali hanno aperto bocca.
Zero.
Avranno si vinto il campionato,ma una partita del genere non puoi giocarla come se fosse un amichevole e non battere ciglio in tutti i 90 minuti.

Soprattutto se ti chiami Gonde e urli anche nelle partitelle tra prima squadra e primavera.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336336 ha scritto:


> è molto semplice per me domani il Napoli salta perché la Juve deve arrivare all'ultima padrona del proprio destino, cosa che non avrebbe neanche se noi perdiamo col Cagliari
> 
> poi se noi le sbagliamo entrambe allora il Napoli ci ripassa



Anche secondo me, alla fine sarà il Napoli a saltare. Noi dobbiamo vincere domani, se non domani abbiamo la possibilità Atalanta che è in ciabatte fuoricasa dove vinciamo sempre.

Invece il Napoli, dopo questa partita, rischiano una sconfitta in albergo bis. 

Alla fine credo che in CL ci andranno sia Juve che Milan così ci liberiamo di Zizzo e magari si tengono il Maestro.


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2021)

Non me l'aspettavo dall'Inter ma i segnali c'erano, in più queste cose succedono ogni anno, inutile scandalizzarsi troppo. Noi gli ultimi ani ci siamo abituati a non avere il destino nelle proprie mani alle ultime giornate pagando sempre il prezzo massimo, per la Juventus è una novità ma anche se in misura minore sarebbe successo anche con le altre. Le squadre di mezzo classifica è un mese che si scansano per non avere responsabilità dirette nei risultati in bilico. Noi dopo tanti anni per la prima volta dipendiamo da noi stessi e questa è l'unica novità per noi. Domani se il Cagliari non avrà bisogno di fare risultato si scanserà agevolmente altrimenti saranno dolori. Alla fine abbiamo il campionato che meritiamo, in generale.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2336343 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, alla fine sarà il Napoli a saltare. Noi dobbiamo vincere domani, se non domani abbiamo la possibilità Atalanta che è in ciabatte fuoricasa dove vinciamo sempre.
> 
> Invece il Napoli, dopo questa partita, rischiano una sconfitta in albergo bis.
> 
> Alla fine credo che in CL ci andranno sia Juve che Milan così ci liberiamo di Zizzo e magari si tengono il Maestro.



vorrei avere le vostre certezze... il napoli gioca bene, molto bene..


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2336341 ha scritto:


> Infatti il goal non se l'aspettava neanche l'Inter,che non affondava mai il colpo e con l'uomo in più preferiva far girare la palla a dx e sx fuori dall'area. Caso strano,il rigore per ri-aggiustare il risultato è arrivato subito dopo 1-2 minuti ,altrimenti qualcuno avrebbe perso la jeep rossa parcheggiata dietro il guardalinee
> 
> P.S In tutta la partita ne Conte ne Oriali hanno aperto bocca.
> Zero.
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

succederà mai che un arbitro dirà ad un giocatore che ha allargato lui la gamba e lo ammonisce pe simulazione?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Goro;2336345 ha scritto:


> Non me l'aspettavo dall'Inter ma i segnali c'erano, in più queste cose succedono ogni anno, inutile scandalizzarsi troppo. Noi gli ultimi ani ci siamo abituati a non avere il destino nelle proprie mani alle ultime giornate pagando sempre il prezzo massimo, per la Juventus è una novità ma anche se in misura minore sarebbe successo anche con le altre. Le squadre di mezzo classifica è un mese che si scansano per non avere responsabilità dirette nei risultati in bilico. Noi dopo tanti anni per la prima volta dipendiamo da noi stessi e questa è l'unica novità per noi. Domani se il Cagliari non avrà bisogno di fare risultato si scanserà agevolmente altrimenti saranno dolori. Alla fine abbiamo il campionato che meritiamo, in generale.



Il Cagliari non si scanserà.
Toglietevelo dalla testa.

proverà a dare fastidio,dobbiamo essere bravi noi a non rischiare nulla e chiudere subito la partita.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Prealpi;2336338 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa importa, se vinciamo non posso fare nulla



Esattamente, posso capire la delusione perché non si é aritmeticamente qualificati, ma se domani non si vince la partita più importante delgi ultimi 10 anni contro il agliari che ha 40 punti in meno allora si cercano solo scuse.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

ecco perchè è sparito Caputi dalla tv...

"Le polemiche su var e arbitri nascono perchè in episodi molto simili le decisioni sono differenti: perché una settimana fa a Benevento Mazzoleni richiama Doveri su Viola e stasera Irrati non fa altrettanto su Cuadrado?" #JuveInter


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336326 ha scritto:


> Il punto é che si diceva fino all'autogoal di Chiellini che l'Inter fa finta di giocare, subito dopo é diventata colpa dell'arbitro...
> 
> Evidentemente i giudizi sono dettati dal risultato e non dall'imparzialità.



Hai anche ragione però l'inde ha fatto abbastanza schifo (liberi di farlo eh, sono anche reduci dai festeggiamenti e non prendono lo stipendio......poveri...) ma il rigore finale è assurdo, sarebbe giallo al re dei tuffatori ma il VAR non interviene perché "c'è contatto" e quindi non può cambiare il giudizio dell'arbitro.........
Domani servirebbe stravincere.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2336351 ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari non si scanserà.
> Toglietevelo dalla testa.
> 
> proverà a dare fastidio,dobbiamo essere bravi noi a non rischiare nulla e chiudere subito la partita.



Il Cagliari non si scansera, e per fortuna perché sono cose che fanno ribrezzo. Resta il fatto che il Milan ha 40 punti in più del Cagliari, non vincere sarebbe solo colpa nostra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2336287 ha scritto:


> ho visto solo un replay ma il rigore dato a quadrato mi sembra uno dei piu inventati della storia...tra l'altro ha fischiato subito come se non vedesse l'ora
> 
> non credo ai complotti e anzi spesso mi infastidisce chi li vede di continuo ma questo mi sembra veramente evidente
> 
> voglio rivederlo comunque



Quanti anni dovete subirvi per capire il palese ??
Poi il termine complotti l'ha inventato la CIA x far tacere le cose scomode eh...


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

parrucchino ancora in silenzio stampa mandando il suo secondo in tv o ha parlato stasera ?
non ho visto, andato a cena
chissà che avrebbe fatto in una gara da scudetto, fortunato a vincerlo in anticipo altrimenti il vietnam là


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336316 ha scritto:


> No, il Napoli deve vincere. Perché fuori dalla CL ci devono stare sti mafiosi che rovinano uno sport. Si tratta di giustizia.



Speriamo che qualcuno lassù lo permetta


----------



## Manue (15 Maggio 2021)

Tutto vero, 
ma il disegno non è non far andare il Milan in CL, 
ormai dipende da noi, 
la priorità è portarci la Juve. 

Occhio all&#8217;arbitraggio di Fiorentina Napoli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336310 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza leggere certi commenti dai miei fratelli rossoneri. Io mi aspetto questo topic dagli quasi tutte le altre tifoserie, ma non da noi. Da cosa deriva questo vostro complesso verso la Juve? Davvero sono bastati 10 anni mediocri a rendervi cosi? Non mi va di insengnare come tifare pero vedere complotti ovunque non é degno della nostra storia.
> 
> La qualificazione (anzi spero che l'obiettivo sia il secondo posto) alla Champions é nelle nostre mani da 3 partite almeno, l'obiettivo deve sempre essere quello di vincere tutte e partite indubbiamente da cosa fanno gli altri, e sono convinto che la squadra la veda cosi. *Se non entreremo in CL sarà solo colpa nostra.*



Ma ti rendi conto che insulti la nostra intelligenza ? 
Cioè non dobbiamo credere ai nostri occhi? 
Suggerisci questo? Oppure dobbiamo diventare come i Gobbi!? 
Brrrrrrr che brivido mentre lo scrivevo!


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336355 ha scritto:


> Hai anche ragione però l'inde ha fatto abbastanza schifo (liberi di farlo eh, sono anche reduci dai festeggiamenti e non prendono lo stipendio......poveri...) ma il rigore finale è assurdo, sarebbe giallo al re dei tuffatori ma il VAR non interviene perché "c'è contatto" e quindi non può cambiare il giudizio dell'arbitro.........
> *Domani servirebbe stravincere.*



Questa é l'unica cosa importante  Conquistiamola con i gol 

Sul rigore di Cuadrado sono al 100% con te: non c'é mai, anche quello su Lautaro c'é molto da discutere pero... é abbastanza simile a quello di Kalulu contro Correa in Milan-Lazio 3-2. Non so se vi ricordate, ma in quell'occasione nel forum si disse di tutto e di più... altro esempio di come non si riesca ad essere oggettivi.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2336365 ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che insulti la nostra intelligenza ?
> Cioè non dobbiamo credere ai nostri occhi?
> Suggerisci questo? Oppure dobbiamo diventare come i Gobbi!?
> Brrrrrrr che brivido mentre lo scrivevo!



Beh potrei rigirarti le stesse domande, ognuno vede quello che vuole vedere. Io ho un altro approccio allo sport.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336326 ha scritto:


> Il punto é che si diceva fino all'autogoal di Chiellini che l'Inter fa finta di giocare, subito dopo é diventata colpa dell'arbitro...
> 
> Evidentemente i giudizi sono dettati dal risultato e non dall'imparzialità.



Io non m'hai scritto che non giocava per vincere
Però dopo 10 anni di corrotta A sarebbe ora di togliere ottusità 
Cioè negli ultimi anni sono evidenti palesi da fare schifo!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336326 ha scritto:


> Il punto é che si diceva fino all'autogoal di Chiellini che l'Inter fa finta di giocare, subito dopo é diventata colpa dell'arbitro...
> 
> Evidentemente i giudizi sono dettati dal risultato e non dall'imparzialità.



La simulazione di Quadrado non c'entra nulla con la prestazione deludente dell'Inter, non è che siccome l'Inter ha giocato male allora l'arbitro fa bene a fischiare rigore quando in realtà il fallo l'ha fatto il tuffatore.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336355 ha scritto:


> Hai anche ragione però l'inde ha fatto abbastanza schifo (liberi di farlo eh, sono anche reduci dai festeggiamenti e non prendono lo stipendio......poveri...) ma il rigore finale è assurdo, sarebbe giallo al re dei tuffatori ma il VAR non interviene perché "c'è contatto" e quindi non può cambiare il giudizio dell'arbitro.........
> Domani servirebbe stravincere.



Che idiozia.
Se c'è contatto cercato dall'attaccante simulatore il var deve togliere il rigore, almeno richiamare l'arbitro a vedere le immagini.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336367 ha scritto:


> Beh potrei rigirarti le stesse domande, ognuno vede quello che vuole vedere. Io /QUOTE]
> 
> Scusami ma è quello di prenderlo nell'ano senza ammetterlo
> 
> ...


----------



## hiei87 (15 Maggio 2021)

Da quando seguo il calcio, tolti i due campionati a cavallo del giubileo, non ho mai visto la juventus lottare per qualcosa ed uscire sconfitta alla fine del campionato. Quest'anno non sono riusciti a regalargli lo scudetto, ma almeno in Champions la mandano di sicuro. 
Ogni partita importante con loro va così, e c'è chi ancora nega...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336366 ha scritto:


> Questa é l'unica cosa importante  Conquistiamola con i gol
> 
> Sul rigore di Cuadrado sono al 100% con te: non c'é mai, anche quello su Lautaro c'é molto da discutere pero... é abbastanza simile a quello di Kalulu contro Correa in Milan-Lazio 3-2. Non so se vi ricordate, ma in quell'occasione nel forum si disse di tutto e di più... altro esempio di come non si riesca ad essere oggettivi.



Dinamiche.. vanno usate 
in quel caso il pallone non poteva tornare in possesso del giocatore, mentre qui poteva raggiungerlo.. è diverso

Cioè questo è rigore 
mentre il nostro un rigore molto generoso


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336371 ha scritto:


> La simulazione di Quadrado non c'entra nulla con la prestazione deludente dell'Inter, non è che siccome l'Inter ha giocato male allora l'arbitro fa bene a fischiare rigore quando in realtà il fallo l'ha fatto il tuffatore.



Che poi Inter che non è sfavillante sarebbe una novità?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma tanto domani vinciamo e i gobbi lo prendono dove non batte il sole!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336380 ha scritto:


> Ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri.



e pensare che perisic gliela detto che ha preso un calcio,ma l'ottusità è colpa nostra ! Vediamo complotti che non ci sono!
Da ben 10 anni poi


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2336388 ha scritto:


> e pensare che perisic gliela detto che ha preso un calcio,ma l'ottusità è colpa nostra ! Vediamo complotti che non ci sono!
> Da ben 10 anni poi



Lo ripeto da sempre, chi non vede non complotti (che non li sopporto nemmeno io), ma robe PALESI, merita di essere calpestato ancora di più. Perché evidentemente gli piace lo stato delle cose.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2336379 ha scritto:


> Dinamiche.. vanno usate
> *in quel caso il pallone non poteva tornare in possesso del giocatore*, mentre qui poteva raggiungerlo.. è diverso
> 
> Cioè questo è rigore
> mentre il nostro un rigore molto generoso



Ti sbagli, il "fallo" é avvenuto prima che Correa entrasse in possesso del pallone, subisce il pestone e poi gira di testa. Sono "falli" che non hanno ragione di esistere nel mondo del calcio, entrambi. Non scherziamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336336 ha scritto:


> è molto semplice per me domani il Napoli salta perché la Juve deve arrivare all'ultima padrona del proprio destino, cosa che non avrebbe neanche se noi perdiamo col Cagliari
> 
> poi se noi le sbagliamo entrambe allora il Napoli ci ripassa



allora questo è un altro discorso. che non condivido ma ci sta perchè se noi non vinciamo domani per me siamo finiti, ma questa è un'opinione.
il napoli ha 2 amichevoli sulla carta. se poi le fan diventare 2 finali gli arbitri sarà diverso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336390 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto da sempre, chi non vede non complotti (che non li sopporto nemmeno io), ma robe PALESI, merita di essere calpestato ancora di più. Perché evidentemente gli piace lo stato delle cose.



Per me chi fa finta di niente credendo nella "buona fede" e nel "calcio pulito" è un gobbo infiltrato.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336380 ha scritto:


> Ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri ladri.



Si é visto anche in diretta che il rigore non esisteva. Più che l'arbitro é la VAR ad aver preso un abbaglio, non so come non si possa considerare chiaro errore questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi, non ho visto la partita: aggiornatemi. 
Cosa è successo??


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336397 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non ho visto la partita: aggiornatemi.
> Cosa è successo??



Quello che vedi su è rigore per la mafia all'87° sul 2-2.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2336372 ha scritto:


> Che idiozia.
> Se c'è contatto cercato dall'attaccante simulatore il var deve togliere il rigore, almeno richiamare l'arbitro a vedere le immagini.



Ma leggi bene prima di parlare di idiozia, ti pare che sto dando ragione a quelli del VAR? 
Ho solo immaginato a cosa si sono "attaccati" in sala VAR per non intervenire e ho scritto anche che per me era giallo a Cuadrado. Rigore scandaloso senza se e senza ma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336352 ha scritto:


> Esattamente, posso capire la delusione perché non si é aritmeticamente qualificati, ma se domani non si vince la partita più importante delgi ultimi 10 anni contro il agliari che ha 40 punti in meno allora si cercano solo scuse.



ma che discorsi sono?
basta fare 114 punti per vincere lo scudetto, se non li fai è solo colpa tua.

che poi qua il concetto non è il milan, ma i ladri che devono star dentro per forza. hanno falsato una stagione con sta roba.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Oh, magari anche Del Piero vede complotti. Chi lo sa...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336399 ha scritto:


> Quello che vedi su è rigore per la mafia all'87° sul 2-2.



Poi guardo il servizio della partita ma mi aspettavo un arbitraggio chirurgico.
La juve in champions ci deve andare. 
Vediamo se tagliano le gambe a noi o al Napoli.
Occhio che il Cagliari è squadra vicina al sistema.
Attenzione.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336394 ha scritto:


> Per me chi fa finta di niente credendo nella "buona fede" e nel "calcio pulito" è un gobbo infiltrato.



Io non riesco a capire perché quando uno la pensa diversamente o merita di "essere calpestato" o un "gobbo infiltrato". Perché il tuo pensiero deve essere quello giusto? Come fai ad arrogarti il diritto di dare ad una persona che neanche conosci del falso? Mah...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336355 ha scritto:


> Hai anche ragione però l'inde ha fatto abbastanza schifo (liberi di farlo eh, sono anche reduci dai festeggiamenti e non prendono lo stipendio......poveri...) ma il rigore finale è assurdo, sarebbe giallo al re dei tuffatori ma* il VAR non interviene perché "c'è contatto" e quindi non può cambiare il giudizio dell'arbitro*.........
> Domani servirebbe stravincere.



quindi se cuadrato spacca una gamba a un interista e l'arbitro da rigore per la juve, il var non interviene perchè c'è contatto?
qui si tratta proprio di chiamata invertita. certo che il var può intervenire.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2336268 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è fuori.
> EL anche l'anno prossimo.
> 
> 2 rigori inventati.



Il sistema non esiste. 
#complottisti.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336401 ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi sono?
> basta fare 114 punti per vincere lo scudetto, se non li fai è solo colpa tua.
> 
> che poi qua il concetto non è il milan, ma i ladri che devono star dentro per forza. hanno falsato una stagione con sta roba.



Quindi se il Milan perde le prossime 2 di chi é la colpa? Solo per capire eh  

Ipotizziamo un arbitraggio equo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Io non so davvero cosa sia successo quella sera per uscire indenni dal Conad Stadium... proprio come un evento astronomico che si ripete ogni dieci secoli...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Ho visto ora. 
Il calcio della gente. 
Godetevelo.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336407 ha scritto:


> quindi se cuadrato spacca una gamba a un interista e l'arbitro da rigore per la juve, il var non interviene perchè c'è contatto?
> qui si tratta proprio di chiamata invertita. certo che il var può intervenire.



Ero ironico sulle presunte motivazioni del VAR, mi spiace che non si sia capito


----------



## malos (15 Maggio 2021)

Sarà un caso ma quando la juve è con l'acqua alla gola una spintarella la danno sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336394 ha scritto:


> Per me chi fa finta di niente credendo nella "buona fede" e nel "calcio pulito" è un gobbo infiltrato.



quoto.

inoltre sappiamo già chi la prenderà nel deretano... quelli che non dicono mai niente e cioè noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336410 ha scritto:


> Quindi se il Milan perde le prossime 2 di chi é la colpa? Solo per capire eh
> 
> Ipotizziamo un arbitraggio equo...



Il campionato è una gara a tappe dove ognuno è artefice del proprio destino ma il destino di ognuno si lega ai risultati degli altri e se qualcuno bara non si può fare il mea culpa e darsi le martellate sulle palle.
Non funziona così.


----------



## sabato (15 Maggio 2021)

Situazione identica in BENEVENTO-CAGLIARI, 
rigore dato dall'arbitro e annullato dalla VAR.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2021)

Detto questo, i gombloddihhh non esistono.

Non c'è niente di più penoso che vedere questi criminali distruggersi il fegato (e purtroppo farlo distruggere a noi) nel vano tentativo di vincere la CL.

Della serie, io non ce la farò mai, ma per Dio fateci insistere e fatevi da parte, manco voi ci dovete riuscire.

Andiamo avanti così.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336417 ha scritto:


> Il campionato è una gara a tappe dove ognuno è artefice del proprio destino ma il destino di ognuno si lega ai risultati degli altri e se qualcuno bara non si può fare il mea culpa e darsi le martellate sulle palle.
> Non funziona così.



Perché non hanno rubato contro di noi? Come mai non hanno pagato l'arbitro/VAR per la partita che hanno poi perso 3-0 e che era la partita più importante della stagione? Avrebbe molto più senso rubare in uno scontro diretto no?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336405 ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a capire perché quando uno la pensa diversamente o merita di "essere calpestato" o un "gobbo infiltrato". Perché il tuo pensiero deve essere quello giusto? Come fai ad arrogarti il diritto di dare ad una persona che neanche conosci del falso? Mah...



Semplicemente perchè mi rifiuto di credere che un tifoso milanista possa ancora credere a questa pagliacciata della buona fede, è come credere che la terra sia piatta e farla passare come un'opinione da rispettare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336413 ha scritto:


> Ero ironico sulle presunte motivazioni del VAR, mi spiace che non si sia capito



avevo il dubbio, infatti mi riferivo in generale al padrone del "virgolettato".
è uno strazio comunque dover guardare un calcio così. 
anche se come me la juve non la guardi.


----------



## sabato (15 Maggio 2021)

Facciamo le corna, ma se non vinciamo col Cagliari..

La finale la regalano all'ATALANTA?? in cambio della Champions?


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336423 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè mi rifiuto di credere che un tifoso milanista possa ancora credere a questa pagliacciata della buona fede, è come credere che la terra sia piatta e farla passare come un'opinione da rispettare.



E invece credici perché é cosi. Rifiutarti di credere che la penso diversamente da te... ma dove siamo arrivati. 

Mi piacerebbe avere tutto questo tempo da perdere per infiltrarmi in un forum e rimanere un'agente dormiente aspettando impazientemente questa partita prima di cominciare a commentare "pro Juve" , passando anni a discutere di Chalanoglu, Diaz, Leao, Ibra, Pioli etcc.. 

Si, se vuoi evitare che la testa ti esploda perché non concepisci un pensiero diverso é meglio credere che sia un infiltrato in effetti.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336422 ha scritto:


> Perché non hanno rubato contro di noi? Come mai non hanno pagato l'arbitro/VAR per la partita che hanno poi perso 3-0 e che era la partita più importante della stagione? Avrebbe molto più senso rubare in uno scontro diretto no?



LOL Valeri non aveva dato quel rigore gigante e ci ha messo tot minuti per darlo solo per via del var.
Lo schifo poi all'andata con Bentancur che andava espulso e rigore non dato su Brahim Diaz. 
Stasera risparmiato secondo giallo a Kulusevski sarebbero stati in 10 già sull'1-1, poi i due rigori va beh e il gol che Chiellini ha provato a far annullare...

Ma la buona fede eh sì


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336433 ha scritto:


> E invece credici perché é cosi. Rifiutarti di credere che la penso diversamente da te... ma dove siamo arrivati.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe avere tutto questo tempo da perdere per infiltrarmi in un forum e rimanere un'agente dormiente aspettando impazientemente questa partita prima di cominciare a commentare "pro Juve" , passando anni a discutere di Chalanoglu, Diaz, Leao, Ibra, Pioli etcc..
> 
> Si, se vuoi evitare che la testa ti esploda perché non concepisci un pensiero diverso é meglio credere che sia un infiltrato in effetti.



Ma figurati se mi importa di cosa pensi tanto da farmi "esplodere la testa", ognuno può credere a quello che vuole, anche alle fate e agli gnomi (che sarebbero più credibili della buona fede in Serie A) per quello che mi riguarda.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336424 ha scritto:


> avevo il dubbio, infatti mi riferivo in generale al padrone del "virgolettato".
> è uno strazio comunque dover guardare un calcio così.
> anche se come me la juve non la guardi.



E' una vergogna, solo in Italia può esistere ancora una Steaua Bucarest di Ceausescu


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336410 ha scritto:


> Quindi se il Milan perde le prossime 2 di chi é la colpa? Solo per capire eh
> 
> Ipotizziamo un arbitraggio equo...



ripeto per la 200a volta.

chissenefrega del milan. anche se ci fosse il sassuolo, è una ladrata. è un campionato falsato.

lo capisci? ma certo che lo capisci, ma piuttosto di tenere il punto fai figuracce per 3 ore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336411 ha scritto:


> Io non so davvero cosa sia successo quella sera per uscire indenni dal Conad Stadium... proprio come un evento astronomico che si ripete ogni dieci secoli...



pensa se avessimo pareggiato, a vedere quel che è successo adesso.....


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336400 ha scritto:


> Ma leggi bene prima di parlare di idiozia, ti pare che sto dando ragione a quelli del VAR?
> Ho solo immaginato a cosa si sono "attaccati" in sala VAR per non intervenire e ho scritto anche che per me era giallo a Cuadrado. Rigore scandaloso senza se e senza ma.



Mi sono espresso male.
Ho quotato te non per rispondere contro ma concordando.
È idiozia che se c'è un contatto il var non può intervenire, non è un'idiozia quella che hai detto tu.
Nei forum a volte è più difficile capirsi, ti chiedo scusa se ti sei sentito offeso, non era mia intenzione.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2336442 ha scritto:


> Mi sono espresso male.
> Ho quotato te non per rispondere contro ma concordando.
> È idiozia che se c'è un contatto il var non può intervenire, non è un'idiozia quella che hai detto tu.
> Nei forum a volte è più difficile capirsi, ti chiedo scusa se ti sei sentito offeso, non era mia intenzione.



nessun problema


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2336419 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, i gombloddihhh non esistono.
> 
> Non c'è niente di più penoso che vedere questi criminali distruggersi il fegato (e purtroppo farlo distruggere a noi) nel vano tentativo di vincere la CL.
> 
> ...



Non per forza per vincere la CL, ma per incassare i soldi e non farli incassare invece ai rivali interni.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336422 ha scritto:


> Perché non hanno rubato contro di noi? Come mai non hanno pagato l'arbitro/VAR per la partita che hanno poi perso 3-0 e che era la partita più importante della stagione? Avrebbe molto più senso rubare in uno scontro diretto no?



Stai cercando di dimostrare che non rubano o che rubano poco? 
La sostanza è che rubano.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336434 ha scritto:


> LOL Valeri non aveva dato quel rigore gigante e ci ha messo tot minuti per non darlo solo per via del var.
> Lo schifo poi all'andata con Bentancur che andava espulso e rigore non dato su Brahim Diaz.
> Stasera risparmiato secondo giallo a Kulusevski sarebbero stati in 10 già sull'1-1, poi i due rigori va beh e il gol che Chiellini ha provato a far annullare...
> 
> Ma la buona fede eh sì



Non riapriamo il discorso andata per favore, che a voler essere pignoli il nostro goal doveva essere annullato. Il scondo giallo a Bentancur 100% .

Dici bene, Valeri annulla e il Var conferma. Dove sta la frode? Abbiamo visto di peggio su. 

Kulusevsky scivola (se é quell'intervento che intendi) su un rinvio di De Vrij, non mi sembra un caso da giallo no? 
Sui 3 rigori per me i due inventati sono quello su Lautaro e quello gigantesco su Cuadrado. Il Var é intervenuto sul primo per darlo e sul secondo non é intervenuto. Il giallo a Bentancur io non l'ho visto, ma forse sono io che vedo troppe partite di Premier e non concepisco queste espulsioni da quattro soldi.

Inutile continuare a discutere su episodi comunque, non é questo il punto  , io sto parlando di un'altra cosa.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336410 ha scritto:


> Quindi se il Milan perde le prossime 2 di chi é la colpa? Solo per capire eh
> 
> Ipotizziamo un arbitraggio equo...



Fare 75 punti in campionato e non andare in Champions perché un'altra squadra ha rubato 10 punti non sarebbe solo colpa nostra.
La nostra colpa è solo quella di esserci messi in lotta con la Juventus, pronti a farci derubare.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336447 ha scritto:


> Stai cercando di dimostrare che non rubano o che rubano poco?
> La sostanza è che rubano.



No sto cercando di capire come mai non hanno rubato contro di noi ed hanno aspettato oggi, facendole entrambe oggi sarebbero in Champions con una giornata di anticipo. Anzi avrebbero potuto evitare di pagare per questa, sono sempre soldi


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

*Per la 394i39483938 volta rispettiamo le opinioni di tutti grazie*


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336459 ha scritto:


> No sto cercando di capire come mai non hanno rubato contro di noi ed hanno aspettato oggi, facendole entrambe oggi sarebbero in Champions con una giornata di anticipo. Anzi avrebbero potuto evitare di pagare per questa, sono sempre soldi



Una partita non è una banconota da duplicare : per indirizzare una partita devono avvenire una serie di concause. 
E ad ogni modo quel che conta è il risultato finale: se la juve dovesse arrivare tra le prime 4 a discapito di una tra noi e il Napoli e lo facesse con arbitraggi chirurgici e facendo leva sulle solite succursali ci sarebbe poco da chiedersi perché lo ha fatto nella partita 1 anziché nella partita 2 o 3.

La sostanza è che lo ha fatto. 
E oggi lo ha fatto.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336409 ha scritto:


> Il sistema non esiste.
> #complottisti.



Ti ho anche citato in un mio intervento.

Tutto quello che si può fischiare o non fischiare in una certa direzione avviene in maniera sistematica.

L'espulsione di Bentancur poi era netta e a Sky facevano pure gli gnorri.

Serie A da cancellare e sciogliere per associazione di stampo mafioso.


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Maggio 2021)

È vero che se la Juve va in CL la Fiorentina prende un surplus di soldi per la cessione di Chiesa?


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2021)

Superpippo80;2336474 ha scritto:


> È vero che se la Juve va in CL la Fiorentina prende un surplus di soldi per la cessione di Chiesa?



Se non c'era nel contratto lo avranno inserito stasera.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336411 ha scritto:


> Io non so davvero cosa sia successo quella sera per uscire indenni dal Conad Stadium... proprio come un evento astronomico che si ripete ogni dieci secoli...


 e successo che non si sono avvicinati all'area e non ci sono state azioni interpretabili.. alias nessuno indirizzamento pro goal. invece il tentativo no rigore quello c'è sempre!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Superpippo80;2336474 ha scritto:


> È vero che se la Juve va in CL la Fiorentina prende un surplus di soldi per la cessione di Chiesa?



Serve si realizzi almeno una condizione su tre affinché scatti il riscatto. 
Una condizione è legata alla juve in champions, una alle presenze, una a gol e assist.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336422 ha scritto:


> Perché non hanno rubato contro di noi? Come mai non hanno pagato l'arbitro/VAR per la partita che hanno poi perso 3-0 e che era la partita più importante della stagione? Avrebbe molto più senso rubare in uno scontro diretto no?



Vabbè dai......

Contro di noi hanno impiegato 4 minuti per decidere sul gol di Diaz e Valeri non aveva assegnato il rigore di Chiellini da 2 mt.
Anzi al VAR ci ha messo anche più tempo del dovuto.

Forse non ti è chiara una cosa...
Se una squadra è superiore nettamente, come il Milan domenica scorsa, può vincere.

Ma se una squadra la sta giocando ai punti, sul filo del rasoio, sistematicamente gli vengono tagliate le gambe.

Boh, è palese malafede come viene gestito il tutto sempre a favore della Juve.

Ha detto bene Ziliani: a Sky si sono indignati per il secondo giallo a Bentancur, che era netto.
Così come sarebbe stato netto il 6 gennaio, quando la partita era in bilico.

Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336459 ha scritto:


> No sto cercando di capire come mai non hanno rubato contro di noi ed hanno aspettato oggi, facendole entrambe oggi sarebbero in Champions con una giornata di anticipo. Anzi avrebbero potuto evitare di pagare per questa, sono sempre soldi


A sti livelli imbrogliare va fatto in una determinata maniera... quando salvarono la Fiorentina, ci si misero di mezzo Moggi, Della Valle, Mazzini, Bergamo e De Santis. Certe cose si preparano a tavolino, comunque dai domani sapremo di più, in ogni caso se questa Juve di melma dovesse andare in Champions è probabile che col calcio per un po’ chiuderò, almeno con quello italiano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2336434 ha scritto:


> LOL Valeri non aveva dato quel rigore gigante e ci ha messo tot minuti per darlo solo per via del var.
> Lo schifo poi all'andata con Bentancur che andava espulso e rigore non dato su Brahim Diaz.
> Stasera risparmiato secondo giallo a Kulusevski sarebbero stati in 10 già sull'1-1, poi i due rigori va beh e il gol che Chiellini ha provato a far annullare...
> 
> Ma la buona fede eh sì



Veramente c'è un limite nell'essere ottuso e qui è stato sorpassato alla grande! Figliolo Italia è il paese più corrotto d'Europa!!


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2336494 ha scritto:


> Veramente c'è un limite nell'essere ottuso e qui è stato sorpassato alla grande! Figliolo Italia è il paese più corrotto d'Europa!!



Mi fa piacere essere stato definito falso, ottuso, gobbo, ingenuo etcc. da tifosi della mia stessa squadra solo perché la penso diversamente. 

Sono contento che almeno voi tutti abbiate la verità in mano, mi sembra di essere Big Show in una Royal Rumble  quindi mi fermo qui.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336503 ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere essere stato definito falso, ottuso, gobbo, ingenuo etcc. da tifosi della mia stessa squadra solo perché la penso diversamente.
> 
> Sono contento che almeno voi tutti abbiate la verità in mano, mi sembra di essere Big Show in una Royal Rumble  quindi mi fermo qui.



Non so come definirti dopo 10 anni di prove... 
Gli ultimi anni palesi! cioè il tanto mancato audio di Inter Juve fa annebbiare dalla mente che Quelli stavano prendendo un'imbarcata con un uomo in più!! non si reggevano in piedi e pjanic non ha evitato un giallo ( evidente) ma ben 2 !
e sono gli stessi che poi gli perculano con la frase " l'hanno perso in hotel" sono calciatori professionisti vuoi che non se ne accorgono all'evidenza!? Li capisco poveracci

e ripeto adesso il VAR esiste 
non regge più la scusa infima dello sbaglio


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Ecco qua, questo è il paese in cui viviamo. Quadrato 8.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2336503 ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere essere stato definito falso, ottuso, gobbo, ingenuo etcc. da tifosi della mia stessa squadra solo perché la penso diversamente.
> 
> Sono contento che almeno voi tutti abbiate la verità in mano, mi sembra di essere Big Show in una Royal Rumble  quindi mi fermo qui.



Beh, tu dai del limitato ed ignorante se una cosa non ti torna, quindi non ti aspettare tappeti rossi, specie quando le cose sono evidenti alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone. Detto da amico.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336520 ha scritto:


> Ecco qua, questo è il paese in cui viviamo. Quadrato 8.



Cuadrado è un uomo demme.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336520 ha scritto:


> Ecco qua, questo è il paese in cui viviamo. Quadrato 8.



Beh, per un campione di tuffi 8 non è un voto alto........ma dai giudici ha avuto tutti 10 come al solito....


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2336534 ha scritto:


> Beh, tu dai del limitato ed ignorante se una cosa non ti torna, quindi non ti aspettare tappeti rossi, specie quando le cose sono evidenti alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone. Detto da amico.



Senti, vuoi ripetere tu il tuo messaggio o lo devo fare io? Vergognati. 

Parla per te perché non é un problema mio se vedi il mondo come un bambino di 5 anni vede la scatola dei pastelli (non parlo di calcio sia chiaro), quelle sono cose che con il calcio non hanno niente a che fare e non mischiarlo per favore. Oltretutto il tuo messaggio é stato cancellato dai mod e siamo ot...


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2021)

Oggi è stata una cosa schifosa... Ma che rigore è quello di Cuadrado!?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;FQ2Y6KVtuAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ2Y6KVtuAA[/video]
lol
Da ammonizione per il simulatore per un calcio sulla caviglia a Perisic a calcio di rigore è un attimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336623 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;FQ2Y6KVtuAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ2Y6KVtuAA[/video]
> lol
> Da ammonizione per il simulatore per un calcio sulla caviglia a Perisic a calcio di rigore è un attimo.



Indirizzare oggi questo finale di campionato e portare la juve tra le prime 4, visto il particolare momento storico ed economico del club, è molto più importante di quando si rubavano gli scudetti.

Occhio ragazzi perchè vedremo cose turche.
A buon intenditor .....


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2336554 ha scritto:


> Oggi è stata una cosa schifosa... Ma che rigore è quello di Cuadrado!?



Anche quello su Chiellini è scandalosissimo. Se vedi un video con la visuale dall'alto capisci la dinamica: Chiellini si è buttato prima di qualsiasi tocco interista cercando il rigore.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2021)

Buongiorno! Per la serie "trova le differenze"


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Complimenti vivissimi all'arbitro per questo rigore.

Sono dispiaciuto a morte che tanti tifosi milanisti esultarono per una improvvisa lega annunciata a mezzanotte, stringendo la mano nientemeno che ai cani camorristi torinesi e l'ovino in persona, per qualche dollaro fake sventolato in faccia.

Non si buttano via oltre cent'anni di storia di un glorioso club come il Milan, e perfino l'identità stessa del tifoso milanista.


----------

